# Removing a 1968 GTO steering wheel



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

I've seen a couple links that say to insert a small screwdriver under the cap and pry it up, but I've tried that and all that's happening is the cap rises up and then falls back when I remove the screwdriver.

If I pry up too far, I'm sure I'll break something so I wanted to see if anyone had any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*steering wheel removal*

I always get my fingernails (it doesn't take much) under the chrome (so as not to scratch it) and rip that baby off. A little determination goes a long way. (Of course, that's on a '66. Should be about the same on a '68 I would presume). Don't try to pry on the Lucite, though.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks and are you referring to the cap that goes over the center or the actual clear emblem that has the arrowhead and says "energy absorbing" within the cap?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Pull up on the perimeter of the die cast base, not the plastic center emblem. 
To remove the steering wheel, remove the lock clip, retainer nut and washer. Then use a wheel puller to release the hub from the shaft.

The horn buttons and spoke trim are held on with screws that are removed from the back of the spokes.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

Brilliant! Thanks!

Now, how do you remove that clear emblem so I can refinish & paint the cap? I was looking underneath, but can't figure it out. Is it glued in?
Is the best way to clean up the cap to sandblast it? Hand sand it?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*steering wheel accessories*

Yes, that Lucite (plastic emblem) is adhered to the base. Go around the perimeter and gently pry it up. On my '66, I had to repaint the Lucite backing AND the silver inlays.(No reproductions made for '66- very year specific. Results on mine are stunning). For the "energy absorbing" emblem, I found LOTS of those on E-bay.You might get lucky, and just find a new one. That base should be chrome. (Mine was). Just clean it with chrome cleaner, then use alcohol on the face of the base before reattaching the emblem with adhesive. (It's the backside of the emblem that's painted, not the chrome base). As far as repainting the backside of the Lucite, it is not for the faint of heart. Good luck.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Which steering wheel do you have?


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Which steering wheel do you have?


The black plastic one on the right. I ran it under hot water last night to try and loosen any adhesive and tried to get a small screwdriver under the lip, but stopped because I didn't want to chip it the lucite.

Any suggestions on who does great steering wheel repair?

Also, what is the casing on the column made of? Magnesium?


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*How to paint*



68GTO4004Spd said:


> Which steering wheel do you have?


I have the wood/plastic wheel. Anyone make kits to repaint them? Or has someone done this and have idea's/suggestions.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*steering wheel repair*

I've repaired the deluxe wheel on our '66 Lemans convertible using the Eastwood steering wheel repair kit, with fantastic results. I have two wheels, (bought one on Ebay for a song and a dance strictly for the center horn emblem) wheel came with nice chrome horn bar and a nice emblem(Lucite wise), but emblem needed a repaint.(did that too).
Both wheels were cracked up and broken bad. Repaired the wheel and sanded it (a thousand times), primed it, and painted with a lacquer (about 10 coats), and clear coated (about ten coats). Allowed it to dry between all coats, and sanded in between. Took FOREVER to dry. (I believe it will fully cure in the year 2017-which is kind of good because you can easily buff out any blemishes).It's been over a year now and it still looks as good as the day I installed it. Am in the process of doing the other one now-at the priming state. This is a long process to do it right, so set aside a few days, or weeks, to allow the epoxies and coatings to dry properly. I have lots of pictures of the process, but need to extract them from the old computer, first. (Used this same product back in the 80's on a '55 Chevy convertible wheel, and was impressed with it then)!


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*woodgrain wheel*

When say deluxe wheel do you mean the wood grain one? I am wondering how to get the gain look back on it.

Joe


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joedee said:


> When say deluxe wheel do you mean the wood grain one? I am wondering how to get the gain look back on it.
> 
> Joe


There are guys that can repair and repaint the wheel with the grain and you can get the kit to do it yourself. To get the raised grain texture it has to be injection molded.


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*Kit?*



GTO JUDGE said:


> There are guys that can repair and repaint the wheel with the grain and you can get the kit to do it yourself. To get the raised grain texture it has to be injection molded.


Hi,
I saw the kits on line but they are all to repair the wheel if it is cracked. Mine is not. Just need a kit for the repaint.

Joe


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joedee said:


> Hi,
> I saw the kits on line but they are all to repair the wheel if it is cracked. Mine is not. Just need a kit for the repaint.
> 
> Joe


HI Joe,

I realize that I am just drawing your attention to those who repaint and restore them for others, the grain may be there but the raised texture not. The wheels had a raised grain texture to them, some may not realize that then get the wheel back and realize it after the fact then be less than happy. Understanding this before hand, it's all good though.


----------

